# Few questions about Nozzle size, mixing Snow Performance and Devil's Own



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking at running 2 nozzles, one pre-TB one post-TB. I want to use the TB plate sold atUSRT but the Devils own kits are like $60 cheaper, can I use both products? Or should I stick with Snow Performance stage 2 kit? Also nozzle size. I have an E05B turbo (flows close to K04-022) with all of the software/fueling on a 2005 1.8T GTI. 3in turbo back, FMIC, all Silicone hoses.

I'm thinking 175cc before the Throttle body, 100cc after? (275cc) Anyone confirm this?
or is it 225cc before and 60cc after? (285cc)

And with Devil's own nozzles they don't state flow rates... 

I tried contacting [email protected] via their website with no response for 2 weeks.

Any insight would be awesome I'm waiting to pull the trigger on the purchase because of these questions.


----------



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL no one?


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

i have a devils own stage 2 kit with the usrt tb plate and it works great. both kits are very well built and i think youll be happy with either. sorry i cant help you with the nozzle size 

goodluck though :beer:

edit:Also, try calling scott, last time i talked to him they seemed real busy over there, but he was still very helpful!


----------



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I dont see any contact info for USRT.. and they haven't ever responded to any of my emails...


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

hmmmm didnt even notice that. try pm'ing Scott


----------



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

tried PMing him too.. ended up finding their number, called and left a message. No call back, I placed my order with instructions to contact me... took my money and still no contact. Is anyone at USRT still there? 

I ordered a 175 and a 60, i'll keep it moderate and order larger nozzles later.

I have faith that [email protected] will come through, he seems to be really on top of his stuff.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

UCSBSHAWN said:


> I have faith that [email protected] will come through, he seems to be really on top of his stuff.


he only comes on here once every few months. you'll probably have better luck with another sponsor.


----------



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

Update:
Scott from USRT called me today, spent almost an hour going over ALL of my questions! WOW what a great guy, totally glad I went with him!!


----------

